# Possible snow for KY thursday and friday?



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Right now there saying possible snow thursday and friday with 2 or 3 inches? I'll take anything at this point! But with higher snow totals farther south near tennesse border on in to Nashville?
When these guys predict the storms 4 days in advance there is always a change in the path of the storm so we will have to wait and see. Anything would be appreciated!
Getting tired of these clipper systems coming in every other day dropping a dusting to a half inch! The weather gods are teasing us with this. Need some something to work with dear weather god.


----------



## Ebbster (Dec 25, 2006)

Let's not hold our breath!!!!!!!!!!! eom


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Ebbster;361222 said:


> Let's not hold our breath!!!!!!!!!!! eom


If thats what it takes I hold mine


----------



## Jderr (Jan 11, 2007)

Im going to uncover the Harley's so we can get some snow!!!!!!


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like a good possibility of snow starting early thursday! We will have to watch for that dreaded snow rain line moving north. 
Seems like every system is forecasted for snow three days in advance to only see the the rain snow line go right through my area. I'll believe it will snow when I look outside and see it.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I think the forecast has changed 2 times today if not three. I know the local guys have used up alot of forecasts today.


----------



## Ebbster (Dec 25, 2006)

They change the forecast again.......... They suck


----------



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like know more than a dusting to an inch? Your right that does suck! This has even been bad for a ky winter.:angry:


----------

